# NJ State BBQ championship n'blues fest



## shellbellc (Jul 9, 2008)

This weekend is the NJ State BBQ Championship & Blues Fest.  It's held in North Wildwood.  Sure to be a great time! 

http://www.njbbq.com/


----------



## bbqman (Aug 3, 2008)

yes it was a very good weekend. We got a 4th place ribs and 10th overall.
Plenty of sun and fun


----------

